# Question for PA guys



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Are drywallers now required to have a state or county license to work in PA now? Mostly concerned with Chester,Lancaster and York areas. I know certain townships can be a bit gishtoppo but......


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

No if you sub from a GC.
Yes if you contract from home owners. 
At least that's how it used to work.
The license costs like $50. I think it's good for 2 years.
You can apply online and have it in minutes at the Pa state attorney generals website.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:yes:


----------

